# High Grade & Low Grade



## sup3rK0ala (26 April 2007)

Hi guys,
How we actually define in gold,zinc,nickel, copper, & oil measurement in drilling result to be high grade or low grade?
in uranium, What I've come across is; if it's > 20kg/ton is considered as high grade.


----------



## dj_420 (27 April 2007)

it all depends on how deep it is, how much is contained in the deposit, type of mine needed to extract deposit, infrastructure etc etc.

it would however be a good idea to complete some sort of a table with various metal prices showing correlation with financial viability etc. i might have some sort of a go at doing this.

i also suggest reading the mining valuation handbook by victor rudenno its got some good stuff in there relating to that. im pretty sure joe has got it in the ASF bookshop.


----------

